# Epimer's Jewellery/Jewelry Making Thread



## Epimer (Mar 21, 2011)

I hope you don't mind me being all transatlantic there with my thread title. :happy:

Anyway, I have been a busy boy and but I can't stay away from PerC forever.

And while I was away I started to learn a bit more about wire and bead jewellery making.

(I know - cue remarks about how I am obviously mistyped, as no male INTP in their right mind would ever admit to that! :shocked: Ye, well I just did! :laughing

So, this INTP wants to talk serious shish about jewellery making, and I can't see another thread that fills this niche.


We have lots of threads covering prose, poetry and art across the site - but I'm not sure if we have the same for things like jewellery, crafts and textile-related creative works. I know there must be some other PerC members who are into making jewellery, so would people be interested in sharing their expertise, posting pictures of their work, discussing ideas, and inspiring or helping one another? It doesn't have to be all of those at once of course!

If anyone thinks that other craft related threads are a good idea, then knock yourselves out! But I'd like to try and see if we can keep this one just for jewellery related issues for now.

Oh, and as an INTP I'd be absolutely *ecstatic* if people could point me to good books and websites detailing things like colour-matching, what shapes and colours of jewellery and clothing complement certain people's builds or skin tones or hair colours. I'd totally love to learn more about anything design and fashion related if people know of good places to start reading about it all -- as long as it is noob friendly, as I'm a culturally underdeveloped scientist by nature.


----------



## CuratorOfWeird (Jun 13, 2012)

I haven't ever gotten too involved in jewelry making but I have dabbled a bit. I especially love working with carved wood beads and enamel. I'm fortunate enough to have access to an array of interesting bead stores and the most impressive pieces I find there are almost always the hand made blown glass beads. Each colorful little bead is a work of art unto itself. Next time I'm in the area I will take some photos.There are a few industry publications about beading which are very interesting. I remember seeing some amazing handmade jewelry (or jewellery) in an issue of WWD Accessories a while back, it's a quarterly publication if I'm not mistaken. If you want to learn how to create jewelry, there is a franchise called Beadworks (I have one nearby). If there is one in your area, they offer jewelry making classes. I personally have never gotten too creative with jewelry making because I just don't have the patience for it. I'd rather buy handmade pieces from people who have a passion for it.


----------



## CuratorOfWeird (Jun 13, 2012)

OMG beads :shocked:

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/sets/72157630783821452/

I had to take a nap after looking at all of these.


----------

